# New in HK



## cyan1320 (Nov 15, 2012)

New here,
nice to find a real expat forum with actual helpful answers
and actual replies and not sarcastic posts (like on the geo ex pat site)
filled with pompus arrogant jackazzes :tape2:


----------

